# Dogs and Livestock Fencing



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We are going to start beekeeping this summer. Because we live in an area with black bears, we need to put electric fencing around the hives. 

I would really, really like it if neither of my dogs finds out the hard way that the fence is electrified. For those of you with electrified livestock fencing, what did you do to teach the dogs not to touch the wires? Or did you just let them learn that lesson on their own? :help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dogs learn quick friend had a farm with cattle fence - now will a cattle charger be enough for a bear? I don't know about that. 

LOL I had a hot wire for dogs around the top of my fence. My dad just HAD to touch it to see what it would do. The dog was leaning up against my dad's leg at the time. He avoided my father for the entire visit!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

the dogs will learn fast....the first time they come in contact with it. I would not put a puppy in a 1/4 acre yard with hot fencing all around it, but in a larger environment with a small pen for the bees, that should not be an issue.

E-collars can pack as much as a fence...some more.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how much of a charge this fence is going to have. It will be five strands of hot wires, powered by a small solar panel. All the components were purchased at Tractor Supply, so it's not like they were super expensive... From what I understand, the power of the charge depends on how many miles of line you have. Something like 7500 volts.

What do you all think of us using verbal commands when the dogs get near the fence, like "eh-eh" and "over here" to call them away, and then if they touch the fence, well I guess they learned maybe they should listen...

What's really kind of funny is that with the bears you are supposed to bait the fence with strips of bacon to call the bear in and teach him his lesson right away when you know your fence is working properly. I think we're going to skip that step.  Seems unreasonably cruel to the dogs!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My Fiance's family has cows so their property is lined with electric fencing that is a high enough voltage to deter a cow. When Freyja was a small pup we put the fence on the lowest voltage and let her test it (it was barely even a tingle when I grabbed it, of course Mommy had to test the fence first). Was just enough to spook her, although from the way she carried on you would have thought that we were torturing her for hours. Now if we want her to stay out of an area, we string up electric wire and don't even have to hook it up. Although I have learned that if she is after a ball or I happen to be on the other side of the fence, she will go right through it without blinking an eye.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an electric wire running on top of my fence in the back yard. I have a four foot chain link fence, the dogs could easily go over, and the horses would stick their heads over and try to graze - pushing on the fence. 

It is on a high enough voltage to deter the horses. But both horse and dogs will still come within inches from the wire. It pulses, so if someone does touch it the fence will release them when it pulses. 

I let the dogs & horses figure it out on their own. IMO - it would be much better for you to be there when the dogs first test the fence. You wouldn't want them to go charging into the fence.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the tips. I will look into whether or not the stuff we got will pulse, and if I can dial down the voltage for their first introduction. And I will definitely be there when the dogs are introduced to the fence!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a solar powered electric fence for the horses and I ran a hot wire infront of my Rhodies to keep the dogs out. It pulses and my dogs all learned on thier own. Of course I always tried to deter them from going close. Unfortunately those wet noses make the zap worse. Lakota got zapped at least 3 times that I know of, she ran yelping, I felt bad of course. The 2 older dogs aren't phased by it anymore and will even sniff under the wire, as the wire touches thier hair. I was weeding during the summer and was bending to reach under the wire. There was sweat on my forehead and I got a big zap.
My cat thinks its great, she'll sit just under the wire and the puppy won't touch her and she knows it.


----------

